# Is this Bell & Ross 123 real?



## lyricsonwings (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a thing for the 1st generation BR 123 watches. As far as I know there are 3 generations. The fist had the smaller 38mm case with Rolex Explorer 1 like numbers. The numbers and its dotted markers were in yellowish color. Then the 2nd generations lost the yellowish tone color on the markers, and the numbers also got bigger. The case remained the same. Now the 3rd generation 123 watches are in 40mm case size.

If you look the attached picture, you'll see that one of the watches have white markers and dotted markers. The other one has the yellowish tone. As far as I know these are both 1st generation dials. Is the watch with white numbers on the dial fake? I never knew white numbers existed on the 1 generations. 

Does anyone have expert opinion on this?

Thank you!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

any doubts you always run. i find it odd the time that both are set to. most retailers choose 10:10. this one chose 11:08.5



lyricsonwings said:


> I have a thing for the 1st generation BR 123 watches. As far as I know there are 3 generations. The fist had the smaller 38mm case with Rolex Explorer 1 like numbers. The numbers and its dotted markers were in yellowish color. Then the 2nd generations lost the yellowish tone color on the markers, and the numbers also got bigger. The case remained the same. Now the 3rd generation 123 watches are in 40mm case size.
> 
> If you look the attached picture, you'll see that one of the watches have white markers and dotted markers. The other one has the yellowish tone. As far as I know these are both 1st generation dials. Is the watch with white numbers on the dial fake? I never knew white numbers existed on the 1 generations.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

I have an 08/09 catalog sitting around here. I'm not sure if this is what you're calling 1st or 2nd gen, but the markers are white in the book. The book lists the width at 37.5mm, btw.
I've said this before, I don't believe that these watches were ever popular enough to merit fakes of them being produced


----------



## lyricsonwings (Oct 6, 2010)

rockin'ron said:


> I have an 08/09 catalog sitting around here. I'm not sure if this is what you're calling 1st or 2nd gen, but the markers are white in the book. The book lists the width at 37.5mm, btw.
> I've said this before, I don't believe that these watches were ever popular enough to merit fakes of them being produced


Thank you for that.

A local jeweler told me that the watches were authentic, but I still wanted a Bell & Ross expert's advice or precise opinion. Mainly because I've seen some fake watches that were extremely high quality, even surpassing the orginals. But fake is a fake, and I'd really like to be able to say it's real when I'm about to sell it.

By any chance, can you post the relevant pictures of your catalogue?

Best regards,


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of crystal is it supposed to have? If sapphire, do the "water droplet" test. As many fakes as I've seen, and as good as they were, none had a sapphire crystal.

And just saying, I find your statement about certain fakes being of higher quality than the originals more than hard to believe. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Wannaduck (Oct 21, 2009)

does the model have AR coating? Depending on the AR coating used (if any) tends to make white look more like vanilla.


----------



## macros (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm looking at a similar watch right now and wondering the same. My main reason for concern are the hands - I have never seen a B&R with this style hands before. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## macros (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, rookie mistake. Here is the image (I hope!)


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

macros,
That's the 123 with the Geneva hands. Looks good.
What kinda strap does that have? The upper left part of the pic makes the strap look two tone


----------



## macros (Jun 30, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


> macros,
> That's the 123 with the Geneva hands. Looks good.
> What kinda strap does that have? The upper left part of the pic makes the strap look two tone


Great - thanks for that! It is the original B&R black alligator strap. The tan part you are seeing is the underside of the strap.


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

Can't comment on the off-white markers, if it helps here is the link to my watch that was purchased through an authorized B&R dealer in Tokyo. Please see link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f267/803151d1346028486-lets-see-wrist-shot-photo.jpg


----------



## lyricsonwings (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you for the picture. That picture alone says a lot. BTW--what year is your watch from? Love that white sub-second portion of the dial!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

lyricsonwings said:


> Thank you for the picture. That picture alone says a lot. BTW--what year is your watch from? Love that white sub-second portion of the dial!


+1 on the white sub dial!! I love that!!


----------

